# Worst cars on the road



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

No Fords are on it.

http://autos.yahoo.com/news/the-worst-cars-on-the-road-20110418.html?page=2


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The worst cars on the road are definately minivans.....with soccerball stickers......
:laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> The worst cars on the road are definately minivans.....with soccerball stickers......
> :laughing:


So, I take it you don't like those "socket wenches"?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It wouldn't be as bad if they learned how to drive..... I always get cut off by minivans


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

thom said:


> So, I take it you don't like those "socket wenches"?


ba dump bump

When I was growing up, my parents always had a Corvair. No frikken heat in the winter (air cooled engine ) and on the best sellers list for total destruction in an accident (uniframe or something like that)


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> No Fords are on it.
> 
> http://autos.yahoo.com/news/the-worst-cars-on-the-road-20110418.html?page=2


I saw that the other day too. Interesting.....:shifty:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Did someone said a mini-van? :laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Did someone said a mini-van? :laughing:


Now that, my friend, is ALL about goin' green!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Did someone said a mini-van? :laughing:


The thing is, if I wasn't married and didn't have kids I would drive that. That's the real me right there, man would that be cool.:thumbsup:


----------

